# New to AT.



## Alex Wright (9 mo ago)

I just started shooting this month and used an Amazon compound for awhile and have just bought a used Bear Arena 30 that I LOVE.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## bullseye10xyellow (Nov 1, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## mnvde5 (12 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## oranjumad (11 mo ago)

welcome!


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Alex Wright.


----------



## RoggDogg (Aug 26, 2021)

Welcome from Missouri!


----------



## quinnjalan (Jul 12, 2020)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Bearbrian (Sep 9, 2016)

Welcome. Great bow


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Djb1 (9 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Kbslow (9 mo ago)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk from southwest Colorado


----------



## Brightdreams09 (10 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome from Indiana !


----------



## El Mago (May 21, 2020)

Hi, welcome!!


----------



## Kbslow (9 mo ago)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Pa_Mike (Jul 19, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## trigney (9 mo ago)

Welcome from KY!


----------



## topdre09 (11 mo ago)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

